# Thinking about Dynamat



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

Dynamat (Xtreme) for my speakers all around. Is it worth it, and does it get rid of a good amount of metal vibration, and create fuller bass? I've never gotten into this stuff so don't know much about it.

Also, if I did get it, should I remove the speakers and wrap some into the speaker hole, or just place it around the speakers?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

there have been several threads about this in the last couple of weeks


----------



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

Actually there's only been one in the last month, and I've read most of it. However I would still like to know if I should remove the speakers and go into the speaker hole with it. I'd also like to know if I should cover the entire door or just the speaker area, forgot to mention that.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=107900
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=107804
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=106939
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=103833
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=65390
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=100080


You don't have to go into the speaker hole, but cover the mounting surface, it will help the mid to have an airtight seal against the door. And yes cover the whole door, the most important part of deadening is sealing the holes.


----------



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

Great, thanks. I'll read up on those threads too.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=107900
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=107804
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=106939
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=103833
> ...


and...

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/may05/project200sx/

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/july05/ser_turbo/


----------



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

Ahhhhh....I've read the hell out of Project 200SX except for a few sections...one of them being this. Can't believe I didn't remember that. Even got pics and detailed instructions...thanks a lot.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

ExiLeZX said:


> Dynamat (Xtreme) for my speakers all around. Is it worth it, and does it get rid of a good amount of metal vibration, and create fuller bass? I've never gotten into this stuff so don't know much about it.
> 
> Also, if I did get it, should I remove the speakers and wrap some into the speaker hole, or just place it around the speakers?


Yes, damping material is a good thing. Dynamat, however is considered overpriced... look into second skin; people here seem to like it. Also, if you can go with a vinyl based damper instead of an asphalt based. Damping material is good because it not only settles down some rattles but because it quiets down the interior a lot. Theoretically, it makes the interior ~3 db quieter. If you wanted to get that bonus out of an amp, you would have to double its output power. To improve bass from door mounted speakers, you need to seal the entire door in it. It improves bass because it baffles the door speakers, allowing them to play much lower. For images, go to sr20dem0n's homepage and see what he did, its a good example.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

my brother thought about using that stuff for where his trunk rattles, but he just ripped up a t-shirt and used that. genius, pure genius. :thumbup:


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> my brother thought about using that stuff for where his trunk rattles, but he just ripped up a t-shirt and used that. genius, pure genius. :thumbup:




I use a rolled up dish towel in the sunglass holder, works like a charm :fluffy:


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> I use a rolled up dish towel in the sunglass holder, works like a charm :fluffy:


Niiice!! :thumbup:


----------

